# serama bantams



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I has any one got any pics of serama bantams love to see a pic of them or if there pointless getting


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cogburn posted some in photo of the day a little while back. You could look there.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an adult pair and recently got three 7 week olds. Here's their pix.

This is my rooster Titus. He's a real ham. Love him to pieces. 









Here is Titus with his wife, Henny Penny.










These next photos are of my newbies. This one's Little Caesar.










And here is the feisty Athena.










And lastly the lovely Aphrodite.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Cesar! They are all so wonderful! I can't get over how great these little mini chickens are.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I lobe how they are full of colour and so small thanks for sharing your lovey serama chickens with me


----------

